# Best budget cpu cooler for ryzen 5 1600 (120mm)



## gasolin (Aug 2, 2017)

I might buy a ryzen 5 1600, but what about cooling?

I know the stock cooler is good but might not come close to my cooler master hyper 412s with one nf-p12pwm fan (extremly quiet with my i5 7400 since i have turned cpu pll oc voltage (msi) down i have under 40 c 100% load, under 50c in prime 95 small fft)

I would never have thought i would get such a cool cpu








What is the best budget cpu cooler that supports ryzen and my nf-p12pwm fan, there no ryzen bracket for my hyper 412s


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2017)

Stock Wraith should be plenty


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Aug 2, 2017)

Deepcool Gammaxx 400 or Deepcool Gammaxx GT


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 2, 2017)

stock cooling works great.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 2, 2017)

Arctic Freezer 33.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 2, 2017)

Schyte Katana 4 , it's quite cheap and does a great job , is compatible with AM4 out of the box as far as I know. Not compatible with that fan though.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 2, 2017)

"budget cooling" phrase makes me cringe, first thing that comes to mind is that you get what you pay for. The cheapest cooling money can hype. Why not pick a solution that just works well and looks good too? If you plan to leaving it all stock and dont OC, then the stock cooling should be good enough and you wont waste money on a budget cooler that will likely fail sooner than later or just not perform as advertised.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 2, 2017)

My cooler master Hyper 412s doesn't come with a am4/ryzen bracket and they don't support am4,ryzen and they don't make a am4,ryzen bracket

I have a nf-p12pwm fan i can use, so basically i want something better than the stock amd cooler, if im buying ryzen i will oc it and need something that comes with ryzen am4 bracket.

The nf-p12pwm fan does a good job and is silent at 800 rpm so i would like to use it if im buying ryzen.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 2, 2017)

gasolin said:


> My cooler master Hyper 412s doesn't come with a am4/ryzen bracket and they don't support am4,ryzen and they don't make a am4,ryzen bracket
> 
> I have a nf-p12pwm fan i can use, so basically i want something better than the stock amd cooler, if im buying ryzen i will oc it and need something that comes with ryzen am4 bracket.
> 
> The nf-p12pwm fan does a good job and is silent at 800 rpm so i would like to use it if im buying ryzen.


try contacting the manufacture and see if they sell the mounting bracket for that cooler.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 2, 2017)

As as i can se it's unavailable http://www.cmstore-usa.com/ryzen-am4-x-bracket-for-hyper-series/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 3, 2017)

Contact them directly. They still might have one, just not listed in their store.


----------



## siluro818 (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't know if the stock is "plenty" tho.
Currently running the Wraith Spire on my 1600 and it's fine, but put Handbrake on for 15 minutes and the temps hit the low 80s (C).
Ofc it's quite high ambient temp around here at 30C or so, plus for some reason this particular CPU is dead bent on sticking to a 3.4GHz base clock even under 100% load on all 12 threads, but either way - I'd rather be with a different cooler (waiting on the AM4 Noctua kit).


----------



## gasolin (Aug 16, 2017)

The stock wraith spire had my temps to 66 on a not hot day in prime 95 small fft at stock speed, atsome point i used stock fan curve.

Had to go down to 25% for the fan to be silent, i can now run my cooler master hyper 212 led turbo at 850rpm and get the same temps at 3.6ghz on a day where it's not hot. At 850 rpm the hypper 212 led tubo (2 fans) er more silent the the wrait spire


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2017)

gasolin said:


> my cooler master hyper 212 led turbo at 850rpm



When I bought the CM 212 evo, the first thing what I did was replacing the fan with a Scythe one, higher CFM and still quiet.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 16, 2017)

Have 1 NF-P12PWM fan but i don't have 2, but with 850 rpm both stock fans are silent, the fans start going up at 65c to 75c where asus set the upper limit for the fans where it's 100% (i can't set it manually so fans are at 100% at 80c)


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 16, 2017)

gasolin said:


> and they don't support am4,ryzen and they don't make a am4,ryzen bracket





DeathtoGnomes said:


> try contacting the manufacture and see if they sell the mounting bracket for that cooler.





DeathtoGnomes said:


> Contact them directly. They still might have one, just not listed in their store.


They the manufacturer may be developing a cooler mounting upgrade Kit and currently not yet ready to announce it to the Buying public.
An Enquiry can do no harm and may be beneficial to you


----------



## gasolin (Aug 16, 2017)

I could also sell my old cpu cooler with the noctua fan and get about what i payed for the hyper 212 led turbo


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 16, 2017)

siluro818 said:


> I don't know if the stock is "plenty" tho.
> Currently running the Wraith Spire on my 1600 and it's fine, but put Handbrake on for 15 minutes and the temps hit the low 80s (C).
> Ofc it's quite high ambient temp around here at 30C or so, plus for some reason this particular CPU is dead bent on sticking to a 3.4GHz base clock even under 100% load on all 12 threads, but either way - I'd rather be with a different cooler (waiting on the AM4 Noctua kit).



I am fairly confident Ryzen CPUs have an 20C offset on the temperature readings , in reality you're probably getting around 60C.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 16, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I am fairly confident Ryzen CPUs have an 20C offset on the temperatures , in reality you're probably getting around 60C.



only the x cpu's if they have fixed it with an updaste (if possible) the 1600 that i have has very good temps an are not 20 offset


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 16, 2017)

gasolin said:


> only the x cpu's if they have fixed it with an updaste (if possible) the 1600 that i have has very good temps an are not 20 offset



I still can't understand why they did that.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 16, 2017)

better binned x cpu's but theres a cpu cooler with the non x atleast, the 1600. Im shure you can find the reason by using google


----------



## cdawall (Aug 16, 2017)

Hyper 212 as always


----------



## siluro818 (Aug 17, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I am fairly confident Ryzen CPUs have an 20C offset on the temperature readings , in reality you're probably getting around 60C.


The offset applies only to the X models. Mine indeed goes over 80C after prolonged use at full load. The CPU currently idles at 42, desktop work is also in the 40s, while normal gaming load is in the high 60s, but that's cause I'm using an R9 390 in a small (albeit well ventilated) case, in the middle of the summer.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 19, 2017)

Is it worth buying a second NF-P12PWM fan and use than instead of the 2 stock fans i don't wnat to have the stok fans much higher than 850 rpm (noise), but i am interested in going 3.8 or 4.0 ghz id vcore isn't to high


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 20, 2017)

gasolin said:


> Is it worth buying a second NF-P12PWM fan and use than instead of the 2 stock fans i don't wnat to have the stok fans much higher than 850 rpm (noise), but i am interested in going 3.8 or 4.0 ghz id vcore isn't to high


aftermarket fans tend to be a bit quieter.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 20, 2017)

yes they are, have just ordered a second nf-p12pwm, iam athm using the one i have and not the cooler master hyper 212 led fans

Second fan mounted and 200 rpm lower the temps and noise are about the same, 675 rpm and 65-67c in prime 95 small fft ryzen 5 1600 3.8ghz vcore on aut, with only one fan 875rpm was the sweet spot and doing a hot prime 95 small fft about 100 rpm more.


----------



## Gasaraki (Aug 22, 2017)

The best "budget" cooler is the stock one. What is the point of spending $30 for a cooler that get you like 4 degrees cooler when running stock?


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2017)

Noise, when i got my hper 212 led i got at normal rpm a more silent cpu cooler and 6 c lower temps


----------

